# General > Genealogy >  MEIKLEJOHN Family from highlands scotland

## Anonymous

Dear Davie, 
Could you Look up the Meiklejohn family, they lived in the highlands mostly Thurso and Wick.
Some names are John Meiklejohn
George Meiklejohn
Donald Meiklejohn
James Meiklejohn
Alexander Meiklejohn

these relatives date back to the 1600's not sure whether youll find them or not
I do have a hint for you
one of the graves was grave 91. F.S Flatstone.
name John Meiklejohn
Thanks for your help davie

----------

